# Vortex Viper HD 20-60x80



## Deacon92 (Jun 6, 2017)

$575

Hey guys I have a 2017 Vortex Viper HD Angled spotter for sale. It comes with a neoprene cover. Its in fantastic shape and always kept in the cover. Never exposed to the elements. No scratches or damage to the optic or to the glass.

Text 801-928-9070


----------



## Deacon92 (Jun 6, 2017)

sold


----------

